# John Stott's commentary on Romans - 4 point or 5 point calvinist



## Eoghan (Apr 16, 2015)

Reading through Stott's commentary on Romans I am struck by some of his comments which seem to suggest that God confirms our decisions. Yes he speaks of election on one page but then seems to contradict himself later. 

"... a complete loss of spiritual sensitivity which was *self-induced* _before_ it became a divine judgment." p293

Am I being uncharitable and misreading him?


----------



## aadebayo (Apr 17, 2015)

I will not touch John Stott's books. He denies so many doctrines and cannot be trusted. The web site below is among many that evaluates his errors 
John Stott: A Sad Epitaph


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for that link re Stott, Ademola!


----------

